# Timeout für InitialContext



## jbg (10. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

Um eine EJB Referenz zu bekommen, wird ja der InitialContext benützt...
kann ich für diesen Service einen Timeout setzen, wenn die EJB nicht erreicht wird...?

danke!


----------



## jbg (12. Dez 2007)

hat jemand nen tipp?


----------



## testfall (12. Dez 2007)

Hallo jbg,

vielleicht geht es ja mit http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/jndi/jndi-dns.html, 
	
	
	
	





```
env.put("com.sun.jndi.dns.timeout.initial", "2000");
env.put("com.sun.jndi.dns.timeout.retries", "3");
```

Ist einen Versuch wert denke ich.


----------

